

Could Yahoo Inc. (YHOO) Cut 10,000 Jobs to Avoid Bankrupcy? - posharma
http://www.techinsider.net/could-yahoo-inc-yhoo-cut-10000-jobs-to-avoid-bankrupcy/1120832.html

======
niveus
It might help to cut costs by removing products that don't really have a
future, but I don't see how this would help with the real problem: where are
the new growth products that will define what Yahoo is going forward. They've
acquired companies left and right and not seen anything from it.

